# What's happening to my transmission?



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

See my thread "Transmission Replaced at 63,000 Miles"


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> See my thread "Transmission Replaced at 63,000 Miles"


Thanks plastic
Your car sounds exactly like what mine is doing.
I really had hoped this would be a great car, but with CEL lights, broken tailpipe bolts, loose duct clamps and now regens have gone to every 100 miles instead of over 500 miles. Now the Trans!!


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that. I'm just glad you are under the powertrain warranty. When your dealer had it, were you with them in the car? Does the harsh engagement happen erratically?
I doubt any fluid service will make a difference. I'm glad Plastic posted his experience because looks like it might really help you.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

beaurrr said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I'm just glad you are under the powertrain warranty. When your dealer had it, were you with them in the car? Does the harsh engagement happen erratically?
> I doubt any fluid service will make a difference. I'm glad Plastic posted his experience because looks like it might really help you.


It happened first a couple months ago when the traffic light turned green I thought someone rear ended me, but there was no one there. Then it happened twice a week ago and down shifts were rough. No I wasn't in the car when they drove it and yes it was erratic. Now I am on a trip 400 miles from home and when we stopped for lunch it was lurching at every light. When we get home (hopefully) it's going back to the dealer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Given that leaking cooler lines are very common with GM vehicles and gas Cruzen in general, is anything like that happening with yours? Low fluid level can make for some very bad shift behavior.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Given that leaking cooler lines are very common with GM vehicles and gas Cruzen in general, is anything like that happening with yours? Low fluid level can make for some very bad shift behavior.


I'll check it out. Probably engine would have to be running, however, the dealer checked for leaks (if I can believe him).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The period of time from partial nuetral to re-engagement is designed to be almost instantaneous.
It uses the brake pedal position sensor for re-engagement to occur.

Your description is that of a position sensor providing errant information or the transmission not responding to the information in a timely manner.
I have felt this delay in other Cruze's and it is quite a jolt......kind of approaching a 'Neutral Drop'.......like in a older car.....race the engine, drop it in 'D', and hang on.....(if the trans didn't blow or something broke it makes a good smokeshow).....brutal abuse on a driveline though.

To clarify your driving style, though......Folks that drive 'two footed'.....right foot on gas, left foot on brake, will inadvertantly cause this 'thump' to occur by applying the throttle early and releasing the brake pedal late (talking milliseconds here).....so if you are a 'two footer' try driving the car as a one footer.....right foot only, off the brake and onto the throttle.

If you are a one footer though, your description to the Tech.......not the writer....you need to speak to whomever will be looking at the car, will be as I described......quote me: It feels like I did a neutral drop and the car shudders after a full stop long enough for the car to go into the 'Partial Neutral' mode.
When described in this manner a good mechanic will 'Get' what you are saying.......having the writer put it on a repair order does not properly convey what you are experiencing.........
If at all possible, take the tech for a ride and duplicate the concern.

Ultimately it will be as simple as the brake switch or get as involved as a major trans repair or exchange.

Keep in touch.

Rob


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Rob, what you say makes a lot of sense. I hope it turns out to be a position sensor. I am guilty of two foot driving, been doing it for sixty years. I'm not sure that is the problem though why would it take three years and 55k to show up? I drove the car a few miles yesterday and it was fine. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Barefeet said:


> Rob, what you say makes a lot of sense. I hope it turns out to be a position sensor. I am guilty of two foot driving, been doing it for sixty years. I'm not sure that is the problem though why would it take three years and 55k to show up? I drove the car a few miles yesterday and it was fine. I'll keep you posted.


For a couple days try driving with one foot and see if it improves. As the transmission ages it may start taking just a tiny bit longer to engage, which may not be noticeable with one foot driving. With two foot driving you may actually be pressing the gas before you're even off the brake.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Rob, what you say makes a lot of sense. I hope it turns out to be a position sensor. I am guilty of two foot driving, been doing it for sixty years. I'm not sure that is the problem though why would it take three years and 55k to show up? I drove the car a few miles yesterday and it was fine. I'll keep you posted.


Something as simple as new shoes can make this happen with two footed driving.

Strange but true.

Rob


----------



## Cruzinthesalt (Sep 24, 2016)

To the OP. My transmission started doing this at about 18000 miles. I am now at 35000. Every dealer I took it to had a wait and see attitude. (If it gets worse bring it in.) After 5 dealerships, 1 trans reprogramming, 1 fluid change and to many painfully hard shifts to count, they are finally replacing the transmission. After talking to the service manager this afternoon, I get the feeling that they and GM have no clue as to why it is doing what it is doing and replacing the trans was the best option. I really hope this fixes my car. Hopefully you can find a solution that isn't this drastic. Best of luck!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've experienced the occasional hard downshift on deceleration. The baby duramax people have suggested that it is linked to a regen in process.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Does this do this when you are shifting manually?


----------



## Cruzinthesalt (Sep 24, 2016)

Up until about 6 months ago, mine would only do it in automatic mode and only after the car was fully warmed up. Then it started happening in manual mode as well. But once again only when the car was fully warmed up. Reprogramming the transmission fixed it for about 3 days and then it went right back to the same old.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Cruzinthesalt said:


> Up until about 6 months ago, mine would only do it in automatic mode and only after the car was fully warmed up. Then it started happening in manual mode as well. But once again only when the car was fully warmed up. Reprogramming the transmission fixed it for about 3 days and then it went right back to the same old.


I'm thinking the key words are fully warmed up. I've been making short trips (6-8 miles) the last couple of days and it seems fine. The problem was the worse when we were 200 miles into our trip.
I don't use manual except once in awhile going down long hills.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

The problem continues. I am now at 70k miles. I've learned to drive with it. When the trans is hot I am careful starting out from a dead stop, I don't step on the accelerator until the transmission/torque converter engages. I was driving with a VW diesel mechanic the other day when the car lurched ahead at a traffic light he said "what was that" I explained that it does it when the transmission is hot. He said he thought it was the torque converter and that it would probably only get worse. 
I took the car to service today for CEL light that came on during a regen. I told the manager that I am still having the transmission problem. He doesn't know what to do since it is not showing a CEL related to the problem. I told him I wanted to resolve the problem while the car is still under warranty. He said he understands, and will check for service bulletins and see what he can find. I don't think anything will happen.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Barefeet said:


> The problem continues. I am now at 70k miles. I've learned to drive with it. When the trans is hot I am careful starting out from a dead stop, I don't step on the accelerator until the transmission/torque converter engages. I was driving with a VW diesel mechanic the other day when the car lurched ahead at a traffic light he said "what was that" I explained that it does it when the transmission is hot. He said he thought it was the torque converter and that it would probably only get worse.
> I took the car to service today for CEL light that came on during a regen. I told the manager that I am still having the transmission problem. He doesn't know what to do since it is not showing a CEL related to the problem. I told him I wanted to resolve the problem while the car is still under warranty. He said he understands, and will check for service bulletins and see what he can find. I don't think anything will happen.


Have you tried changing the trans fluid (a drain and fill or a flush)?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Have you tried changing the trans fluid (a drain and fill or a flush)?


Yes, the dealer did the service. It cost me $240. No difference.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They really shouldn't need codes at all to replace or repair a transmission with an obvious problem.

Toyotas (they own a large portion of Aisin) take out torque converters on their 6-speeds all the time, and no codes are ever shown - just obvious vibration or shuddering in gear at low RPM. The dealers will replace/repair the transmissions without question.


----------

